# Saturday evening funnies.



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2020)

Good stuff!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good stuff!...JJ



Thanks trying to keep it clean and apolitical. 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 10, 2020)

The first pic is a good idea.  Smart gal right there.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2020)

Are those.... Bat'wurst on the grill?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 10, 2020)

All good!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 466358
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good ones Chris.
Gary


chilerelleno said:


> View attachment 466378
> View attachment 466379



Took me a while to catch the burning port-a-potties, John.  Must be getting old.    
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Are those.... Bat'wurst on the grill?



On Wuhan you may be right,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice start for the day guys.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2020)

Needed these chuckles this morning!
Jim


----------

